# Can someone edit a picture for me?



## cmrtoner (Feb 16, 2009)

I know this might be a bit of a longshot, and I might be in the wrong section, but could somebody photoshop a picture for me? I just randomly took a picture at the barn today and I'd like to switch the background (because there's a sneaky little mini peekabooing in the side). 

Also, his feathers are kind of dirty and it would be cool if you could make them look white. ALSO, his butt is brown because it bleaches out before it sheds out to black, so if you could make that look black again that would be cool

I don't even know if that stuff is possible, but if someone could give it a shot that would be so rad. If it's a lot of work I'd be willing to pay a little bit or trade something. 

Give it a shot, I attached it.


----------



## Heybird (Jan 7, 2009)

I can probably do it depending on the quality of the image but I don't see the attachment? PM me and I will send you my e-mail to send image  

(noticed this in the picture section also might want to ask the mods to delete that post this is a better section for it probably


----------



## cmrtoner (Feb 16, 2009)

Hey everyone, sorry the image didn't show up the mods moved it and i don't think the image trailered very well over to this section.


----------



## cmrtoner (Feb 16, 2009)

UGH OK its still not working, so just go to this link

http://image73.webshots.com/173/6/37/76/2142637760059631005AUjKsX_fs.jpg


----------



## Heybird (Jan 7, 2009)

Ok here it is :wink: BEFORE / AFTER









Was pretty funny erasing the mini :lol:


----------



## eventnwithwinston (Feb 15, 2009)

Thats really cool! I think it would look even better with the two chestnuts in the back out...


----------



## cmrtoner (Feb 16, 2009)

thanks everyone! they all look awesome!


----------



## Heybird (Jan 7, 2009)

If you want you can find me a new background scenery to put him on  editing 2 chesnuts would take FOREVER LOL!!


----------



## Jane Honda (Feb 27, 2009)

Heybird said:


> Ok here it is :wink: BEFORE / AFTER
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Awesome job!!!!!!


----------



## Heybird (Jan 7, 2009)

Thanks Jane Honda  if anyone else needs one done just let me know I always love doing photo edits it expands my portfolio and gets me away from my normal print/web work :shock::wink:


----------



## Jane Honda (Feb 27, 2009)

Heybird said:


> Thanks Jane Honda  if anyone else needs one done just let me know I always love doing photo edits it expands my portfolio and gets me away from my normal print/web work :shock::wink:



You got it!


----------



## Whipple (Feb 2, 2009)

That looks awesome! I'd love to learn how to do all that.
I do have a pic or two if you'd like.


----------



## Heybird (Jan 7, 2009)

Sure  Just as long as the image is high enough quality doesn't need to be PERFECT just not real fuzzy etc


----------



## ShannonSevenfold (Oct 11, 2008)

Heybird said:


> Ok here it is :wink: BEFORE / AFTER
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Amazing! :shock: I've done a lot with Photoshop, but nothing like that. It's like, flawless. =)


----------



## Heybird (Jan 7, 2009)

ShannonSevenfold said:


> Amazing! :shock: I've done a lot with Photoshop, but nothing like that. It's like, flawless. =)


Thanks!! I've been working with photoshop since way back in the day :wink: If you need any help ever just PM me I have a good video software I use for tutorials.


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

very nice


----------



## justinexx (Apr 23, 2009)

Hi, what a great job you done on edditing that photo above. 
I am in some real need of help to edit a photo for my birthday.

Here is the image:




Request:

1) Can you change the name "Leigh's" to " Justine "
2) On the sign on the left, can you change the txt too:
" Invitation to meet the stars @ Justine's 21'st Hoolywood Party
Staring Justine Carnegie "

Any help would be very much appriciated. 

Kind Regards
Justine xxx


----------



## justinexx (Apr 23, 2009)

Thanks


----------



## Whipple (Feb 2, 2009)

I finally have a pic. Would you be able to just clean him up like with the GV? Blackened and whitened where needed? Thanks!


----------



## Heybird (Jan 7, 2009)

Whipple sure thing 

justinexx Unfortunately since I am in the industry I can't do a copyright image with out the original artist consent. I would have to change a lot about the image for it to be ok. SORRY!!!


----------



## justinexx (Apr 23, 2009)

Heybird said:


> Whipple sure thing
> 
> justinexx Unfortunately since I am in the industry I can't do a copyright image with out the original artist consent. I would have to change a lot about the image for it to be ok. SORRY!!!


Hi, 

Many Thanks for your reply. 
I am sorry to hear that but fully understand.

If you feel like you would like to have a go at making me something or editing it in such a way its so different from the original that would be good. 

I am after a Hollywood Front cover for my invertations.
Someting like the above would be great if you can come up with something for me.

Kindest Regards
Justine xx


----------



## Heybird (Jan 7, 2009)

ok here it is 
(PM me your email and I will send you the original.
After / Before


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

Hey could ya do one for me? make him however you want like with spots or black or white just whatever or all of those, plese?


----------

